# Missing Tender Marx Marlines 3987/12 train set



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

1st off, I am a American Flyer S guager. However I just could not pass up a recent auction item. I bought a pristine collectible grade Marx No. 3987/12 toy train set at auction. I knew the coal tender was missing from the set when I bought it. Does anyone know which coal tender came with this set? I have searched all over the net and the closest thing I came up with is 551 New York Central coal tenders on eBay. Their condition is no where near the condition of my set. Does anyone have a lead on purchaseing a coal tender in collectible condition for the Vintage Marx Marlines Stream Line Steam Type No. 3987/12 Toy Train Set?

P.S. Please, if you don't know the answer to my question don't respnod. Thanks, FlywithCoop


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's pictured in this ebay posting.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mar...-Train-Set-3987-Great-condition-/320855308128

Is that the one you seek?

Don


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Don, Thanks for the response. I think you are right about this being the correct tender for the 3912 set. My set does not come with the tanker car (has two gondolas instead) but does have all the other cars except the tender. So. whose set is correct? Mine or the post you found? I will contact the poster to see if they have a better pic of the tender. The one on line is really blurry.
Thanks for the feedback and quick response.

Flywithcoop


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I had the MARX tender in that ebay post but with 4 wheel trucks. 
It was in a 1941 Christmas set. Long gone. Good luck on your quest.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am almost afraid to post this. As I don't know the answer. :smokin:
I thought maybe some pictures might help you a little.

Do you know there are 5 different 551's that were made?
There was a coal and water tender 551.
The other 4 551's were oil tenders.
Maybe it was a 951A a wedge type coal tender.
There are more.

Want to view pictures?
Did you come across this site in your search?
http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_collection.htm

Note, this is one persons collection, I don't know if they made anymore.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

big ed, You may not know the answer but you did provide much appreciated info. I get frustrated with emails and forums when someone asks a question and receives replies with no info or with info on a completely different subject! As example: pick a thread on this forum with a ton of entries. Look at the first entry and the last entry. Does the last entry really answer the first entry question? Probably not. Anyway enough of my soapbox, Thanks for the info. I will be using it. Flywithcoop.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well if you look a lot of those threads they might start off and end different but the original question was answered but then the thread took a side track. Some do go astray like you said, and I probably do it myself at times. But eventually I will get back on the main line again.
Others do, like you said.

That said I think your engine is number 391. 1938-1942
It was the same body style used for 396 and 397

A picture,








I found that here, http://www.ebay.com/gds/MARX-TIN-TRAIN-LOCOMOTIVE-IDENTIFICATION-GUIDE-/10000000009480012/g.html
check it out there are similar locomotives but with letters or other stuff different.
There is not much on sets there. But info on other Marx trains.


Now I think yours might have come with a 951a tender shown below.
The only reason I think that is because I found this for sale. It is your locomotive above right? It is shown with this tender. Now the question is did this tender come with this locomotive?









Take a look at the listing there are more pictures there that you can enlarge.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...3080&item=221350133080&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466

Now this listing came from here, http://www.vintagetoysauctions.com/MarxTrain.html
They have a bunch of Marx trains there I did not look through the whole site maybe there is a tender listed there. I have limited time to be on the site right now or else I would have looked.

I can't seem to find a site for info on sets alone.
Maybe your set originally came with a tanker instead of the extra gondola car?
Maybe someone switched it, it seems odd to me that a set would come with 2 of the same car instead 1 of different cars.

They do sell the Marx ID book for trains you know?
Maybe they have info on the sets in there?
Maybe someone here has one and can look?

I will keep my eyes opened for Marx sets.
Have you found any sites listing sets so you can definitely see what came with your set?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tender*

Big Ed..youre absolutely right ,again. The logo is a Canadian logo on the loco which if you remember I asked about formerly on this forum. I`m not going to apologize for jumping in as this is a open forum,not restricted to anyone. . That tender came with that set.

Everyone have a good evening,sanepilot:appl:


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks to all for the responses and all the info. Big Ed you are right about the tender. Also thanks to Sanepilot I now know the engine has a Canadian Logo which might make it more valuable. Now all I have to do is find a tender that equals the condition of my new set. So far none I've been able to locate are close. I'll keep looking and someday one in mint condition will show up. Again thanks to all for your answers. Sorry if I offended anyone by not wanting a bunch of answers that do not apply to the question.

Thanks again, FlywithCoop


----------

